# Dream Theater - 2016 Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thu 04/14/16 Quebec City, QC Theatre Capitole 

Fri 04/15/16 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Sat 04/16/16 Toronto, ON Sony Centre For The Performing Arts


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for the head's up - got a 13 year old bass playing son who has been wanting to see them for a while now.


----------



## Jeremykeys (Aug 30, 2015)

Got my tickets for the Toronto show. Can't wait!


----------



## Mark Larisma (Feb 15, 2016)

Whaaaaaat!!? There's no Vancouver Show!!!? Now that sucks!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

cosmomusic.ca is giving away free meet and greet tickets for Petrucci at their store Saturday 2:30-3:30.

Just scored one for my son.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Enjoyed the DT show - but my son (who is the legit, genuine fan of them - I went just so he could go see them since he's only 14) thought it was awesome. I had only listened to the album they were playing in its entirety once - but it was considerably heavier and much more enjoyable in the live environment than on CD. Security staff at the show was militant to the extreme - a guy in front of us (we were row 12) got tossed before the show even started for taking pics of the stage set-up with no one up there and the full house lights still on. Security told him once not to take any pictures inside the theatre, dude said "whatever" and took another couple pics and 3 security guards (not the guy who warned him even) came and told him to grab his stuff because his show was over. Turns out it was to our benefit because it was a sit-down show, so nice to have an open seat in front of us. For sure I'd go see them again next time they roll through town. Took one pic during the show (my son plays 6 string bass...)










Took my kid up to Cosmo's in the afternoon to meet John and get one of his DT albums signed. They got to chat for 30 seconds or so - John asked him if that was a Rush-joke shirt, does he play an instrument, hitting the show that night. Big enough deal for my son that I didn't mind being inside for a couple hours on a glorious Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great that you were there for your son and participate together with him. It must have been an amazing experience that he will have for whole his life

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats with Petrucci and the Jesus look?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ever heard him play? 


@fretboard Very cool story. Did your son get to keep the amp? 

I'd love to play one of those. Loud. But I couldn't justify buying one. Well, not new anyways.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Think High/Deaf was on the right track, GC - here's the subject line from the Cosmo's announcement;

"BREAKING NEWS: True Guitar God coming to Cosmo Music Next Sat April 16th..."

Sadly, neither my son nor Petrucci played his through his amps. I did find it odd that John didn't actually wail away for a few minutes - he just walked in, waved to the folks there then started his meet and greet with the 100 folks who had their wristbands. ‏


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually I sat front row at G3 @ Massey the year he played that tour. At the time I had heard of him but really never knew anything about him or listened to Dream Theater. in terms of pure technical ability he blew Satriani and Vai off the stage. To date, he is the greatest technical guitarist I have ever seen or heard, by far. But when I seen him he had a nice crew cut. He looks like something the cat dragged in in that pic above.

The other treat that night was to see Mike Portnoy for the first time. He played for Petrucci's set. Amazing drummer. If you have never listened to Suspended Animation it's certainly worth a spin.


----------

